# Strange, but True! Mayan Priests to Purify Site to Eliminate Bad Spirits After Bush Visit



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 10, 2007)

_Mayan priests will purify a sacred archaeological site to eliminate "bad spirits" after President Bush visits next week, an official with close ties to the group said Thursday._


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/03/09/AR2007030900076.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 10, 2007)

> Tiney said the "spirit guides of the Mayan community" decided it would be necessary to cleanse the sacred site of "bad spirits" after Bush's visit so that their ancestors could rest in peace. He also said the rites _ which entail chanting and burning incense, herbs and candles _ would prepare the site for the third summit of Latin American Indians March 26-30.


 
Mayan purifucation? Sorry. I was expecting a human sacrifice.

Bring out the goats at least!


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 10, 2007)

Now I'm no fan of Bush, but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2007)

If it works, can we have them visit DC soon?


I'll supply the goat.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If it works, can we have them visit DC soon?
> 
> 
> I'll supply the goat.


 

Sounds good to me, and I'll bring the popcorn!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 11, 2007)

If you guys are gonna clear DC you're gonna need every goat in the country to get rid of that many bad spirits. Way the gubmint has been going lately they'll need to clear spirits for every last one of them.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 11, 2007)

Good for them. I ritually cleanse my ears any time I hear the man speak.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If it works, can we have them visit DC soon?
> 
> 
> I'll supply the goat.



As long as they visit Capital Hill first.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If it works, can we have them visit DC soon?
> 
> 
> I'll supply the goat.


 

"You're gonna need a bigger goat."


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 11, 2007)

The south Americans certainely do not seem to happy to have him visiting, some of the protest pictures out of Brazil look like a battle zone


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The south Americans certainely do not seem to happy to have him visiting, some of the protest pictures out of Brazil look like a battle zone


 
What better way to protest war and promote peace than to riot and loot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm waving the dead chicken.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm waving the dead chicken.


 
TMI


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 11, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> What better way to protest war and promote peace than to riot and loot.



I think they are protesting a little more then just war, as truthfully the American war doesn't directly effect Brazil.

Regardless, you could also say the same thing about removing a violent tyrant by means of military invasion / occupation leading to civil war and costing tens of thousands of military personal and civillian lives could you not?


----------



## yumeiko (Mar 12, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Regardless, you could also say the same thing about removing a violent tyrant by means of military invasion / occupation leading to civil war and costing tens of thousands of military personal and civillian lives could you not?



agreed completely! You would think that Bush would realize that he is doing something wrong if so many other countries can't stand him.... oh wait, I forgot who i was talking about... nevermind...

I don't think sacrificing a goat will do anymore than foul up DC more than it already is, but it would be hilarious to watch the Mayans do a ritual cleansing of DC!!! It would take ten years at least to get rid of the bad spirits.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 12, 2007)

Regardless of the politics I find it odd and even humorous that someone wants to restore the peace and harmony of a place formerly used for human sacrifice because it was contaminated by Bush.

Perhaps we can perform a similar ceremony to restore the peace and harmony of NYC next time Chavez pays us a visit.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 12, 2007)

Shuto said:


> Regardless of the poitics I find it odd and even humorous that someone wants to restore the peace and harmony of a place formerly used for human sacrifice because it was contaminated by Bush.



Religion can make people believe some pretty wacky things are "good"

That said, I didn't see anything about the place being formerly used for human sacrifice, where did you see that?


----------



## Shuto (Mar 12, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Religion can make people believe some pretty wacky things are "good"
> 
> That said, I didn't see anything about the place being formerly used for human sacrifice, where did you see that?


 
To be honest, I saw that he was visiting Mayan ruins and I knew that the Mayans practiced human sacrifice so I just made the connection.  I did a quick google and found that my assumption was correct, at least according to this site.  

link

It an 'org' so it must be true, right?  ;-)   

Thanks for keeping me straight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone can register a .org site.  I think you might be thinking of .edu, which has more restrictions 

Anyways, Mayans did, but the story doesn't even specify which site Bush was going to visit.

Although I don't think it really matters, I'm sure there are ancient Western holy places that where once used for sacrifices as well.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 12, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Anyone can register a .org site. I think you might be thinking of .edu, which has more restrictions
> 
> Anyways, Mayans did, but the story doesn't even specify which site Bush was going to visit.
> 
> Although I don't think it really matters, I'm sure there are ancient Western holy places that where once used for sacrifices as well.


 
Actually, I didn't read that story, I read this one which does mention the location.

Link



> The leaders said they would hold a spiritual ceremony to restore peace and harmony at the Mayan *ruins of Iximche* after Bush tours the site later today.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 12, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> "You're gonna need a bigger goat."


:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2007)

Allow me to second that



CoryKS said:


> "You're gonna need a bigger goat."


 
:roflmao:


----------



## grydth (Mar 12, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Now I'm no fan of Bush, but that's just ridiculous.



Agree 100%.


----------

